

Larry and Sergey won't respect you in the morning (2006) - d-k
http://ycombinator.com/ad.html

======
pg
I forgot that was there. That was the landing page we made for some ads we
tried running on Facebook way, way back, probably in 2006 or 2007.

~~~
dennisgorelik
How did this ad perform?

~~~
pg
Terribly. But in those days you could barely target at all, and YC is a pretty
niche product.

~~~
jayzalowitz
How can you optimize for niches in new networks like that?

~~~
the_watcher
Lookalike audiences from email lists are your best bets.

------
zck
It was also run somewhere in print:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/martindavidsson/96160482/](http://www.flickr.com/photos/martindavidsson/96160482/)
.

Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=75776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=75776)

------
jgalt212
This is a great old school tag line.

~~~
joelrunyon
Agreed. Great copy.

